# Old Classical Vinyls



## LawrenceH (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I got my hands on a pile of vinyl records, and many of them are classical music. Since I am not familiar with people in classical music, except composers, and have no knowledge of vinyl records in general, I thought I'd ask here if any of you would find these records interesting, and perhaps if some of you know what they might be worth to you or someone else, etc.

I compiled a list of them. If you need additional info on a certain record, or are interested in other records I have, please do let me know! I left out traditional folk music and such.

Here is the list:

Beethoven: 9. Sinfonie, Kurt Masur

Beethoven: Klavierkonzert Nr 2 & Klavierkonzert Nr. 4, Nikita Magaloff

Beethoven: Klavierkonzert Nr. 1 C-DUR op. 15 & 7 Bagatellen op. 33, Armand Alexander & Hanae Nakajima

Ben Zimet: Chants Yiddish

Bireli Lagrene 15 (1982)

Chopin: Klavierabend, Vlado Perlemuter

Das Grosse Blasorchester Hamburg: Beliebte Märsche

Dvorak: Symphonie Nr. 8, in G-dur, Londoner Symphonie-Ochester, Antal Dorati

Edvard Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite, Orchester der Wiener Volksoper, Leitung Prof. Hans Swarowsky

Elena Obraztsova: Russian Songs and Romances (1982)

Franz Schubert: Forellenquintet A-dur, op.114, Kirsti Hjort, Conrad von der Goltz, Franz Beyer, Jan Polasek, Günther Klaus

Grieg Favourites: Peer Gynt, Holberg Suite, Sigurd Torsalfar, Cowkeeper's Tune & Country Dance

IN MEMORIAM Josef Kromolicki - zum 100. Geburtstag

J.S.Bach: Concert für 4 Cembali a-moll, 2 Cembali c-moll, 3 Cembali C-dur

J.S.Bach: Flute Sonatas, Milan Munchlinger, Josef Hala, Frantisek Slama

J.S.Bach: Organs, Gerd Zacher

J.S.Bach: Andreas Angelo (Cembalo)

J.S.Bach: Weihnachts Oratorium, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter

Lui Pui-Yuen: Music of the Chinese Pipa (1980)

Magna Carta in Concert: Concertgebouw Amsterdam, Thursday 4th November 1971 at 8:30

Mendelssohn - Bartholdy Glazunow: Violin Concertos, Konstanty Kulka

Metallharmonie St.Otmar-St.Gallen: Show- und Unterhaltungs-Blasorchester

Mozart: Highlights Selection, Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Mozart: Klavierkonzerte in G-dur, K. 453, in C-moll, K.491, Wiener Kammerorchester, Wilfried Böttcher

Mozart: Sinfonie Nr. 40 Klarinettenkonzert, Karl Leister, Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker

Musical Art of the Peoples of the USSR: 18th Century Anthology (1983)

Muziek Onder Woorden: Muziek uit de hoog Renaissance

Old Polish Church Music, circa 18th century

Tchaikovsky/Rachmaninov: Vladimir Ashkenazy

Tchaikovsky: Bolshoi Symphony Orchestra (In Russian)

The Choir of Orthodox Church Music at the Warsaw Chamber Opera House (Polish)

The Colt Clavier Collection: Keyboard in Concert, vol. 6

Thomas Binkley: Carmina Burana (Not Carl Orff)

W.A.Mozart: Messe in C Major, KV 258. Krönungs-Messe in C Major, KV 317, Eesti Filharmoonia Poistekoor

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Sinfonien Nr. 40 und 41, English Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim

Yiorgos Papasideris: N/A

Zürcher Kammerorchester, Edmond de Stoutz, Dirigent: Meisterwerke des Italienischen Barock


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Is this selling, if yes, which part of the world are you in?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

There's usually a substantial difference in demand and price between mono and stereo. You fail to indicate format.

What about the appearance and sound quality of the lp surfaces? Noisy? scratches? reasonably quiet?


----------



## LawrenceH (Jul 19, 2020)

I'd image they're all stereo, but I haven't listened to them all. The vinyls are all in excellent shape, so very little extra noise.

I'm in North Europe.


----------

